# i got a tangerine in my stocking but don't know what to do with it



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i got some nice new gecko's from father christmas, i got some bell albino's het RADAR and this amazing blood hypo tangerine female








she's not het anything at all and is from blood hypo x blood hypo, first off do people think she'll lose her back spots? she's 30g and secondly what should i breed her with this season? i plan to get a tangerine tornado male from sam12345 when he hatches some but thats for next season, but this year what should i use? here's what males i have
super giant normal male
pale yellow bell enigma male
RAPTOR male
mack snow enigma het tremper
mack snow enigma het bell
super orange RADAR bell het 
eclipse not het tremper
any sugestions of other males welcome, but remember. i will be getting a tang tornado in the summer so don't say that or another blood either, thats not possible atm


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

Well firstly wow, that is stunning.
30grams so yes i think there is still a chance of her becoming solid, but even if she doesnt, is it that bad. I think not :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol

Imo id put her with the het bells radar. you say the male is really bright so why not start working on some super bright radars, bells sunglows and red eyed bells sunglows?
After all if you dont get what you wanted to start the project in the first seasons offspring (or they are not promising) you can just wait untill you get a TT or another blood hypo.

I suppose its just a bit of a time filler really ay?


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

I would agree with Sam, the super orange het RADAR woud be nice until you can get a TT or another blood hypo.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

on an american forum they all said the bell enigma because the enigma gene would enhance the orange and make it red, but my bell enigma is very pale yellow, not at all orange so i thought the het RADAR male would help keep the babies bright orange, 
here's the male now he's shed his skin, he's next to a realy good high quality tang RAPOR female for a colour comparison









he's not a patch on the blood hypo though, she seems to have a much redder carrot tail but blood radars would be very nice i'm sure lol


----------



## coprex (Dec 31, 2008)

stunning colors :notworthy:


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

That colour difference is amazing. Which ever you choose I'm sure the outcome will be spectacular. I would probably still go with the orange male. Although the enigma wouldn't be a bad choice, just crossing fingers on passing on the blood hypos colour.


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

well if i use the radar i'll get tangerine hypo's het bell and 50% het eclipse, if ii use my (homozygous?) enigma i'll get enigma's het bell but they could be pale in colour, or they could end up brick red, i can't choose lol,

*a question aimed at sam12345*, have you seen a 5star tangerine tornado in the flesh, are they as vibrant as my blood hypo? i could get a female tt and then i wouldn't have to choose, blood with radar and enigma with tang tornado


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

boywonder said:


> *a question aimed at sam12345*, have you seen a 5star tangerine tornado in the flesh, are they as vibrant as my blood hypo? i could get a female tt and then i wouldn't have to choose, blood with radar and enigma with tang tornado


:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

boywonder said:


> well if i use the radar i'll get tangerine hypo's het bell and 50% het eclipse, if ii use my (homozygous?) enigma i'll get enigma's het bell but they could be pale in colour, or they could end up brick red, i can't choose lol,
> 
> *a question aimed at sam12345*, have you seen a 5star tangerine tornado in the flesh, are they as vibrant as my blood hypo? i could get a female tt and then i wouldn't have to choose, blood with radar and enigma with tang tornado


I can see where they are coming from as i had that idea with out TT's we are getting but if i was in your shoes i would choose the het radar ten times over. Its more of a challenge aswell, start a new project and then by the time the second gen comes you can move the blood hypo back to her original plans!

I've seen a group of their Super Hypo Tangerines in the flesh but not the TT's but as always with TUG the one thing i will say is i would have thought one of them would have realised a better camera or better photography skills are needed :lol2:

IMO I think the TT and blood hypos are different tangerines entirely, i feel the blood hypos are a brighter and a more solid tang where as the TT's are darker and have more concerntrated banding (which is what seperates them from the other TUG tang lines).

Ill let you know as soon as we get ours... Cant wait now after all the delays and yours has made me even more impatient :2thumb:


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

i'm looking forward to seeing your tt's sam, that number 1 female 's tail will have reached full potential by now, hope you've got a decent camera coz i want pics lol


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

boywonder said:


> i'm looking forward to seeing your tt's sam, that number 1 female 's tail will have reached full potential by now, hope you've got a decent camera coz i want pics lol


Got a decent camera from father christmas, picks up the colours better.
I think flesh is the only way to ever see a geckos true colours though. I might have to come and have a peek one day.


----------

